# HELP re: seller from the forum is not responding ...



## Meldville (Oct 10, 2008)

I hate to have to bring it to the public area, but I don't know how else to contact the necessary mods/people to help with this situation. I paid the user musicman2879 for a modded Jackson DX7 (link to the thread here - http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/guitars-for-sale-trade-wanted/68229-jackson-dx7-modded.html). I paid on the 27th via Google Checkout, and on the 30th he sent me a PM here saying the money transferred and he'd ship the guitar immediately. Here it is October 10 and I haven't heard anything. No call. No pm. No e-mail. Nor has he responded to my e-mail, and the number listed on his Google Checkout info is not a working #. Hell, I don't even know what his f'n name is! 

Can ANYONE help me out here? A way to get in touch with him is best, as I spoke to another person who bought an axe from him on here and he said the guy was just slow. I'd like to give him the benefit of the doubt, but 400 bucks isn't pocket change for me, and if it's going to be shady I'd rather go about filing a complaint through GC and getting my money back than play the "wonder if/when my guitar is going to show up" game for a month.

Thanks.

Ben


----------



## Crucified (Oct 10, 2008)

give me his email address and i'll give you some info about it


----------



## Meldville (Oct 10, 2008)

PM'ed


----------



## Lee (Oct 10, 2008)

I'd PM him that info. Don't post it for everybody to see. Just friendly advice


----------



## Drew (Oct 10, 2008)

Also, FWIW, 10 days isn't unheard of for shipping time. Some communication would be nice, but don't immediately expect the worst - he's got iTrader feedback from 7 transactions, so he doesn't really have a history of fucking people...


----------



## Meldville (Oct 10, 2008)

True, and that's why I'm giving him the benefit of the doubt. But I'd just like to know something, even if it's just that he hasn't shipped it yet, y'know? It just seems suuuuper sketchy to disappear for a week+ and not notify me of shipment at all.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2008)

You might want to contact some of the other members that did business with him and see if you can glean his correct phone # through them.

Hopefully it'll work out for the best for you bro.


----------



## Meldville (Oct 12, 2008)

UPDATE:

I found his # in a message he'd sent me, and called his house. His wife answered, I explained who I was, and then she hung up. Twice. And now they won't answer. This is ridiculous, and if I don't hear from him by tomorrow I guess I'll have to contact a lawyer. 

Ugh.


----------



## Johann (Oct 12, 2008)

goddamn, that must suck man, i know how you feel...

I ordered some stuff (cd's and shit) from usa, back in september 26 and i'm still waiting, i know it was shipped, but damn, i'm skeptic as hell, and i'm kinda scared, lol, but well, wish you the best.


----------



## Meldville (Oct 13, 2008)

At least there's the international issue there, this guy lives in TX and I'm in MS. I could've driven there and gotten the damn guitar.


----------



## Johann (Oct 13, 2008)

ah yes... that's right, is fucking hard to wait i can tell you  if i don't get my stuff for this weekend i'll e-mail bravado.

Try to take it easy.

hope you got your guitar/money back soon.


----------



## Meldville (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, since now nobody will answer, I'm contacting my bank first thing in the morning. Sucks, as I was really pumped about getting that guitar.


----------



## Rick (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. I got screwed by some guy from eBay who owes me $150 for a power amp.


----------



## porkchop (Oct 14, 2008)

Where in Texas? I got Escrewedby a guy in Houston over an Ibby 7 acoustic.


----------



## Meldville (Oct 14, 2008)

Dude's from Houston.


----------



## Rick (Oct 15, 2008)

Damn.

Please don't think badly of all of us Texans. 

I think anyone who would do something like this needs to have the crap beaten out of them.


----------



## canuck brian (Oct 16, 2008)

Post the phone number - we'll all call and politely ask him to ship him the guitar. Seriously, no need to be dicks about it.


----------



## hairychris (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmm, I have an outstanding guit from him too and was willing to give benefit of the doubt... maybe not now. Hey ho, will be phoning my card company.


----------



## Rick (Oct 16, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Post the phone number - we'll all call and politely ask him to ship him the guitar. Seriously, no need to be dicks about it.



I'd do it.


----------



## Drew (Oct 17, 2008)

canuck brian said:


> Post the phone number - we'll all call and politely ask him to ship him the guitar. Seriously, no need to be dicks about it.



I wouldn't post it publically. If nothing else, if the seller thought you were posting his contact information openly on the net, any possible hope of getting this resolved amiciably will go away. Rather, if you do anything PM it to anyone who's willing to give the guy a call, and then just do it as "Hi, I'm a friend of Ben's, and..."


----------



## hairychris (Oct 17, 2008)

Ben, report it to Google Checkout if you haven't already. They should refund you... I've just had a mail back from them saying they'll pay back my bill in the next days and they've stopped dealing with that account.

Oh well.


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 17, 2008)

Send a letter of demand to his address ASAP, so that he knows you mean business. Make sure to send it with delivery confirmation too, so if he doesn't sign for it/refuses to pick it up you have evidence you can use against him in court.


----------



## Meldville (Oct 18, 2008)

Well, I went to the bank and filed a payment dispute. They said it should be resolved within the next few weeks. Bummer, though, because it was a good deal on a guitar. Oh well.


----------



## Meldville (Oct 23, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOO after contacting my bank (and a lawyer), I came home from work today to find a package on my doorstep.




Yep, a month later it's finally here. Pics to come, and I still have to suggest people avoid doing business with this guy.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, at least you finally got it.


----------



## El Caco (Oct 23, 2008)

You best update the bank on the situation because if they reverse payment now you could be in some hot water.


----------



## musicman2879 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello my name is Bill Wayne. This is my late brothers account and I am here looking for the guy who bought the guitar from him.. They refunded him his money and he still got the guitar... I am not going to apologize for the late delivery of the guitar , cause it was beyond anyones control.....

My brother was shot Monday ,October 6th, 2008 in front of his apartment.. he was trying to defend his wife that was being robbed at gun point...It was mid afternoon too....... He died within minutes, he did not fail cause he died, he succeded cause his wife and child are still alive.... He was a very good man and will missed tremendously...This is a sad and gloomy time in our family's lives and this is not the kind of stuff I want to have to deal with...You have the guitar now and she still has not been paid.. i expect you to take care of this and make it right... I tried to get your info from google checkout but they closed that account and were not co-operating to give me any info to cantact you. There is no info for you in my brothers messages either...... 

Thanks Bill Wayne


----------



## Stitch (Oct 24, 2008)

Call me the most callous man alive but I find it hard to believe he was shot saving his 'wife and child' when there is absolutely no mention of it in the news?


----------



## musicman2879 (Oct 24, 2008)

maybe you should learn something before you speak... HMM its in the paper... I am not here to argue with people and I have enough to deal with , have some f***ing remorse or respect for a fellow human being and his family.. How about you come tell his 17 month old son and wife that it didnt happen right in front of them and maybe it doesnt seem real to you buddy but I assure it is very real to me and my Family.... I am just trying to make things right here... The guy has the guitar but where is the payment . i am not going to come on here anymore cause i dont play a guitar and I am just trying to get these things fixxed..So please sAVE ANY RUDE OR NEGATIVE COMMENTS FOR SOMEONE ELSE.. Remember what goes around comes around.. Here is my email address to contact me 

*[email protected]*

Thanks Bill


----------



## Stitch (Oct 24, 2008)

musicman2879 said:


> maybe you should learn something before you speak... HMM its in the paper... I am not here to argue with people and I have enough to deal with , have some f***ing remorse or respect for a fellow human being and his family.. How about you come tell his 17 month old son and wife that it didnt happen right in front of them and maybe it doesnt seem real to you buddy but I assure it is very real to me and my Family.... I am just trying to make things right here... The guy has the guitar but where is the payment . i am not going to come on here anymore cause i dont play a guitar and I am just trying to get these things fixxed..So please sAVE ANY RUDE OR NEGATIVE COMMENTS FOR SOMEONE ELSE.. Remember what goes around comes around.. Here is my email address to contact me
> 
> *[email protected]*
> 
> Thanks Bill



Maybe you need to grab some perspective; this is the internet. People have famously (relatively speaking) feigned death to get out of some sort of awkward situations.

Honestly, what I see is a man who sold a guitar, didn't send it, got called by the customer, stopped himself and his partner answering the phone because they knew it was about the guitar that hadn't been shipped yet, finally sent it, having ignored all the threats of the payment being rescinded and is now shocked that he doesn't have his money. But rather than try and apologise and explain, perhaps fearing his trustworthiness as a seller has been shafted like he shafted his customer, he's come up with a story to shame the buyer into sending the money.

I'm not a Texan resident; hell I don't even live in the states; but I can work Google and do know about newspapers and neither revealed anything dated from the 5th of October to the 24th about a man shot at gunpoint while defending his family from a mugger. Hell, I couldn't even find anything about a "Wayne" dying in Texas.

If I've got this all wrong then I apologise, but this IS the internet.

I'm saying things as I see them, and right now what I see is a liar.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 24, 2008)

And your change of your location is cute, although you seem to be on other forums fine...


----------



## musicman2879 (Oct 24, 2008)

Well i see your perspective guy. but that does not justify you in calling me or my late brother a liar.. How about you take your stupid theory and shove it. Maybe you got to much time on your hands. Actually it pisses me off to catch shit from a someone i dont know and that didnt know my brother... How about this My name is William(Bill)David Wayne. I am a program writer for Dell Inc.. My office is in Austin,Tx, i could care less about what you believe actually....What the F?? I am done here.. I dont have to prove anything to you.. not like you matter.. very rude of you Stitch- May god have mercy on your poor soul...


----------



## Stitch (Oct 24, 2008)

While I think the USA and particularly its news media is going to hell in a burning basket, I find it hard to believe there wasn't a single story about this in the news, and the rest of the facts line up nicely.


----------



## Stitch (Oct 24, 2008)

...and why would a grieving brother remove all of his brother's gear details? I thought you "didn't play guitar".


----------



## musicman2879 (Oct 24, 2008)

Can i not look around here? Damn Sherlock get a life.. i was trying to find out how to close this account for your info..... I pray that you never have to go through what we have been through .. Believe what you will but come judgement day, remember what you have said , for you may have to repent...ASSHOLE!!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 24, 2008)

musicman2879 said:


> Can i not look around here? Damn Sherlock get a life.. i was trying to find out how to close this account for your info..... I pray that you never have to go through what we have been through .. Believe what you will but come judgement day, remember what you have said , for you may have to repent...ASSHOLE!!!!



Knock off the God BS and shut up. You said you were done remember?


----------



## CentaurPorn (Oct 24, 2008)

Might not be a bad idea to lock this shit up?
It is not going anywhere good.


----------



## Rick (Oct 24, 2008)

HAUCH said:


>


----------



## Meldville (Oct 24, 2008)

....

Anyway, I went to the bank immediately after I got the guitar (seriously, less than 5 minutes between opening the box and me in the bank) and canceled the dispute. I spoke to the bank again this afternoon and confirmed that, as of the end of the business day yesterday, the dispute had been canceled and that the funds should be readily available on the other end. Looking at my account, it's painfully obvious that there's not 400 dollars in there at all 

All the same, I'm in the legal clear. I went ahead and contacted our lawyer and checked with her, and she said I'm 100&#37; good to go. Sorry to hear about your loss, but rest assured the money is in your hands, good sir.


----------



## Steve (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## darren (Oct 24, 2008)

Stitch, i think your response was that of a complete asshole. You should have left it between the buyer and the seller (and/or his brother). Believe it or not, every single murder in North America does not make the national news. 

Your response was indeed rude, callous and completely out of line, in my opinion.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 25, 2008)

darren said:


> Stitch, i think your response was that of a complete asshole. You should have left it between the buyer and the seller (and/or his brother). Believe it or not, every single murder in North America does not make the national news.
> 
> Your response was indeed rude, callous and completely out of line, in my opinion.



Agreed. Way to be a dickbag, stitch. Closing this thread, since its served its purpose.


----------

